# Heddon torpedo



## Joshthefisherman (Sep 16, 2009)

I just bought two of them and I used them today and they don't float like they should just the top of the lure sticks out of the water I was just wondering if there suppose to do that any help will be appreciated. Sorry for all the questions I'm just new to freshwater fishing and I don't really know anything


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

That's normal for a tiny torpedo


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

When you jerk the bait, the nose will go down and the prop will come to the surface to cause the prop spray you want. This is a really good topwater bait. My other favorite is the Pop R


----------

